# marijuana-seeds.nl



## ganjadude11 (Oct 6, 2008)

has anyone ever tried thier outdoor package? how was the turn out. did they all finish flowering before it got too cold


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 7, 2008)

I ordered from them once, they shipped quick, were very discreet, and everything turned out fine. The only problem I have with them is that they dont use the original breeders packaging, and that always makes me leary...


----------



## ganjadude11 (Oct 7, 2008)

how were the seed quality. were they strong vigoruos plants?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 8, 2008)

fade without divulging to much info, they do that to protect you.... if you wanted the BP im sure you could get them,


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 9, 2008)

not saying i bought from them but romer has it, them free 5 seeds they give u sure grow vigoruos. i hear they germant in 24 hours


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 9, 2008)

once they germinate you can see the Northern Lights and Aurora Indica I bought from them recently. I should have pics up over the weekend. The free seeds are mazar x afghan. I think i will grow them out eventually.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 9, 2008)

just got my order from them also.got some crystal popped


----------



## daf (Oct 9, 2008)

thanx for the info guys


----------

